# The Crown Jewel of my collection



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

A box of Fuente Anejo #55....


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*drooool*


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Yikes! Nice box you have there


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, that was like a cigar striptease!!! They look awesome, you lucky SOB!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

good looking jewels matt!


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

holmes711 said:


> Wow, that was like a cigar striptease!!! They look awesome, you lucky SOB!


ageed... i like the way you slowly undressed her... :yo:


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, that is nice


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice crown Jewel you have there.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

giggty


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> giggty


+1 :thumb:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick up, enjoy!


----------

